# Darse cuenta/rendersi conto



## TomAlso

Ciao a tutti!

Ho bisogno di aiuto con questa frase (a dire il vero è solo la prima parte, la seconda è chiara!):

"Sin darme cuenta, me estuve preparando para este libro toda mi vida."
                                             Jorge Luis Borge, _Borges Profesor_

Grazie mille a chi mi aiuterà!

Ciao!


----------



## claudine2006

Senza rendermene conto, mi sono preparato per (scrivere) questo libro durante tutta la vita.


----------



## Learning

Hola! Mi italiano no es muy bueno.
DARSE CUENTA significa RENDERSI CONTO
Sin darme cuenta ---> Senza rendermi conto...


----------



## Learning

Por supuesto la opción de claudine2006 tiene que ser mejor


----------



## claudine2006

Learning said:


> Por supuesto la opción de claudine2006 tiene que ser mejor


La tuya está bien. Pero suena un poco más natural a mi oído "rendermene". Pero te aseguro que tu traducción está muy bien.
La mía sería = sin darme cuenta de algo.
La tuya es más literal.


----------



## TomAlso

Grazie mille!

Sono impressionato dalla velocità di risposta!!  

Saluti


----------



## Gigi82

ciao. Ho un dubbio: per dire rendersi conto si dice "darse cuenta de que"? Per esempio: non mi rendo conto di quello que sto facendo.

Hola. Tengo una duda: para decir "rendersi conto" se dice "darse cuenta de que"? Por ejemplo: no me doy cuenta de lo que estoy haciendo.


----------



## irene.acler

Gigi82 said:


> Hola. Tengo una duda: para decir "rendersi conto" se dice "darse cuenta de que "? Por ejemplo: no me doy cuenta de lo que estoy haciendo.


 
Es correcto.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Es correcto.


Completamente d'accordo con Irene.
Affettuosità. (Cariños)

gatogab


----------



## la italianilla

Leggi anche qui. Anche se non credo si possano accorpare i thread, visto che il link che ho postato è in italiano/spagnolo/inglese - sicuramente risale all'epoca in cui ancora non c'era la stanza Italiano-Español.

Ciao!


----------



## Sabrine07

In questo caso si potrebbe tradurre: senza saperlo.


----------



## aceituna

Hola:

Una preguntita: ¿valdría también accorgersi?
Senza accorgersene,...

Saludos y gracias,
Inés


----------



## irene.acler

Según el De Mauro:

*accorgersi* = percepire, venire a conoscenza di qcs. o di qcn. che non si era notato o conosciuto in precedenza --> enterarse

*rendersi conto* = accorgersi, comprendere pienamente; capacitarsi --> darse cuenta

"Accorgersi" en mi opinión es un poco diferente, y correspondería a "enterarse", si no me equivoco.
Entre "enterarse" y "darse cuenta" hay una diferencia, ¿no?


----------



## aceituna

irene.acler said:


> Según el De Mauro:
> 
> *accorgersi* = percepire, venire a conoscenza di qcs. o di qcn. che non si era notato o conosciuto in precedenza --> enterarse
> 
> *rendersi conto* = accorgersi [], comprendere pienamente; capacitarsi --> darse cuenta
> 
> "Accorgersi" en mi opinión es un poco diferente, y correspondería a "enterarse", si no me equivoco.
> Entre "enterarse" y "darse cuenta" hay una diferencia, ¿no?


 
Yo creo que en algunos casos pueden funcionar como sinónimos, pero es cierto que hay una diferencia.

¡Muchas gracias, Irene!


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, también de lo que he puesto arriba se deduce que los dos verbos en italianos pueden ser sinónimos, pero para mí hay una diferencia.
A ver si los demás añaden algo al respecto!


----------



## Cristina.

A me ha detto la mia insegnante italiana che erano intercambiabili.
Mi sembra que tutti i due si traducano con "darse cuenta", ovviamente il più rassomigliante a quello spagnolo è rendersi conto.


----------

